# Is this winter die back?



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

Surveying the front yard today, I noticed spots presumably caused by foot traffic. Is this normal looking that should be okay once the whole lawn greens up and gets nitrogen?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I can't speak to your grass, but if it makes you feel better, my entire lawn is about 65% brown blended right now, and it didn't really get foot traffic.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Green it does make me feel a little better yes. I wasn't planning on doing anything to the front this year.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Doesn't look too bad. Should be back to green when it warms up. If it was walked on when the ground was frozen but without snow cover it can leave foot prints that are more brown than surrounding areas but it doesn't usually last.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@SNOWBOB11 that is reassuring.


----------



## San (Jun 21, 2021)

Maybe this will help you put your mind to rest, watch at the 2 minutes mark for a good explanation from Pete:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tsXbCFgAChI


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Normal winter dormancy. Once spring rolls around, it will green up.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@San I watched that. Good explanation breaking it down. It puts my mind at ease. I love Pete's videos, he is very informative and breaks things down for us simple minded folks.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Typical winter lawn maybe a little snow mold also. Light rake with a leaf rake lite splash of nitrogen will cure it comes spring


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Don't stress. This was my backyard last year:

Top image is March 20, 2021. The bottom image is one month later. Only thing I did was rake. No chemical or fertilizer intervention.



This was the backyard on Sept. 30th.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Harts said:


> Don't stress. This was my backyard last year:
> 
> Top image is March 20, 2021. The bottom image is one month later. Only thing I did was rake. No chemical or fertilizer intervention.
> 
> ...


Wow, April seems like an early green up for Ontario. Did you fertilize the previous fall?


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Harts said:


> Don't stress. This was my backyard last year:
> 
> Top image is March 20, 2021. The bottom image is one month later. Only thing I did was rake. No chemical or fertilizer intervention.
> 
> ...


Impressive turnaround. TTTF?


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@M32075 and @Harts a little reeducation is always appreciated. What's the easiest way to distinguish between normal and not good? April can't come soon enough.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

@Deadlawn I moved into that house in December of 2020, so that was my first Spring. The results were from literally letting the grass do its thing and letting it wake up.

@Scagfreedom48z+ it's a northern mix. It would be the builders sod from when the house was built in 2005.

I have become a big believer that less is more. I don't use much more than fert, PGR and iron. I don't get into the micros because I'm not convinced they offer much value. Not saying they don't work. I just don't believe in the value.

@Jeff_MI84 when in doubt, always ask. But also remember grass doesn't die easily. It is very resilient. A little raking and some nitrogen in the Spring and in a month, your grass will look much better.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^ this.

Think of all the HOA areas, parks, school grounds. They get a beating from kids running around. They don't get irrigation or overseed or micros. They do just fine with prem and nitrogen.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

Harts said:


> @Deadlawn I moved into that house in December of 2020, so that was my first Spring. The results were from literally letting the grass do its thing and letting it wake up.


So it may have had a fall feeding before you bought the house. Or the soil may just be high in nutrient holding capacity like a clay based soil.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@g-man you make a great point. I guess I was in too much of a rush for spring. This is only the second spring I've really paid attention to winter effects.


----------



## M32075 (May 9, 2019)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @g-man you make a great point. I guess I was in too much of a rush for spring. This is only the second spring I've really paid attention to winter effects.


Remember one thing lawn care is a marathon not a sprint and trust me I still struggle with it I want to tackle every little issue yesterday. Spring time you just need to do a lite rake get your pre M down and a little splash of nitrogen to push some growth to recover from snow mold. Do gather up your supplies and a game plan for fungus issues get a plan in place for fungus prevention it's around the corner. Fungus is better prevented then cured and if you get a breakthrough you want to react quick not waiting for the cure to be shipped to you.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@M32075I learned the hard way last year about fungus, waiting on someone else to treat it when I should have been more proactive. Now I have a general idea of when to look out for it, as well as what two main ones to look out for. Dollar spot is more susceptible in the front and melting out in the back. I was on the ball when I first spotted rust in the backyard and it was taken care of. 
I have on hand, Eagle 20EW, Propiconazole, Scott's DiseaseEx, Heritage SC and Cleary's 3336 DT Lite. Mostly groups 3 and 11 with 1.

I've been paying close attention to soil temps and am trying to figure out how much Dimension to apply in the coming weeks. Lastly, with the recommendation of 3.5lb of N/1,000 for the season, it's a little tricky figuring out how much to put down the first app.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Harts Here's a better picture a few days later. Should be fun to deal with. I'm hopeful it'll bounce back and I won't have to repair later on.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

I knows it hard to trust the process when you're used to someone else doing the work.

Don't overthink how much N to apply. Half a pound....3/4....doesnt really matter. I almost always to a full pound in the Spring. Some will say too much N in the Spring forces more disease in the Summer. I've never had much issue with disease.

3.5lbs for the season is a suggestion. Don't worry if it ends up being 4 or even 4.5lbs.

Your grass looks fine. Light raking and with consistent temps and the Spring rain, your grass will look great by May.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Harts yeah paying someone else to do the thinking and the work probably should have ended sooner.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Y'all might think I'm a whacko...

But I have a theory that our current planetary alignment along with other planets in the Solar system is providing more radiation in the form of either infared, Xrays or UV light. <> The spectrums we cannot see. :shock:

This explains how things like dandelions are popping up in March-April when temps are still below they're range for sprouting.

I think that this radiation + Cold has created the condition we see where the grass looks burnt out as it would in the summer but it's march.

We noticed this last year as well, I wouldn't be concerned as the grass is considered dormant and not injured.

Another potential phenomenon that explains this affect is the duration that leaves are retaining on trees in the fall. 
Shades of grass, in full sun the shade of green is slightly different.


----------



## Jeff_MI84 (Sep 28, 2020)

@Thick n Dense nature is weird.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Jeff_MI84 said:


> @Thick n Dense nature is weird.


Energy 
Frequency 
Vibration


----------

